# Bergara B 14



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Recently picked up a Begara B 14 in 6.5 Creedmoor and put a Vortex Viper HST 6-24 on it. Well I had a chance to take it to the range today using the Hornady ELD-X 143 gr bullets. I really like this gun. Did really well for the first time out and I look forward to using it a lot more.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice Judd, very nice!

I was looking at the Bergara for awhile and ended up with a Browning. Kind of nice to see a real live report. Tell me, why the 143 gr.? I'm shooting the 129gr. SST and I love 'em.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Very nice Judd, very nice!
> 
> I was looking at the Bergara for awhile and ended up with a Browning. Kind of nice to see a real live report. Tell me, why the 143 gr.? I'm shooting the 129gr. SST and I love 'em.


No specific reason other than it was a recommendation. I'll pick up a box of the SST and try them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Never heard of a Bergera until this week's Cabelas add. I was immediately drawn to it in the add. They look purdy. Apparently, they shoot well, too! Nice work!


----------

